# BMW Auto Lease Programs - April 2010



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*BMW Auto Lease Programs - Effective April 2010*

These lease rates and residuals are provided courtesy of *LeaseCompare.com* by dealer partners and are NOT for redistribution.

This information is to help you evaluate different lease offers from your BMW dealer and an independent leasing company.

*Here's the scoop*

1) Use the data listed below each vehicle model, and the Lease Formula at the bottom of this page, to calculate the manufacturer (captive) lease payment.

2) Compare Vehicle Pricing and Bank Lease programs by clicking on the vehicle model name to see instant lease payments. When available, specials are shown with payments.

3) You've done your homework, now choose the best lease and start driving your car!

_NOTE: Choosing a lease program, captive or bank, with the lowest money factor and a realistic residual value will provide you with the best overall lease deal._

Message me for help on using this data or leasing in general.

*2010 BMW 128i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00210 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
*CLICK for $439 / 39mo Lease Special *

*2010 BMW 128i Convertible * 
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 135i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 135i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00220 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00130 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00130 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00145 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00145 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 335d Diesel Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
*CLICK for $509 / 39mo Lease Special *

*2010 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00145 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00145 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00145 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00145 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00100 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00100 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M3 Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M3 Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M3 Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00125 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 528i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 528i xDrive Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 535i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 535i xDrive Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 535i xDrive Sport Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 550i Sedan *
24 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 22% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 550i Gran Turismo Wagon *
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M5 Sedan*
24 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 21% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
*CLICK for $1,558 / 39mo Lease Special *

*2010 BMW 650i Coupe *
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 22% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 650i Convertible *
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M6 Coupe*
24 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 21% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW M6 Convertible*
24 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00190 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 22% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 750i *
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 750i xDrive*
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 25% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 750Li *
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 750Li xDrive*
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00170 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW 760Li *
24 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 23% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X3 xDrive30i *
24 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X5 xDrive 30i * 
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

* 2010 BMW X5 xDrive 35d Diesel*
24 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
*CLICK for $652 / 39mo Lease Special *

*2010 BMW X5 xDrive 48i *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00150 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X5 M *
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X6 xDrive35i *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00175 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X6 xDrive50i *
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00160 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X6 ActiveHybrid *
24 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW X6 M *
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW Z4 sDrive30i *
24 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00180 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 24% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

*2010 BMW Z4 sDrive35i *
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00165 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 22% of MSRP - .00240 Base Rate

_Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms_

*Lease Payment Calculation Formula:*
(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Base Rate = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

*Terms Used in Lease Formula:*
CAP COST = Vehicle Purchase Price (amount financed)
RESIDUAL VALUE = MSRP (window sticker) X Residual %
TERM = Length of Lease in Months (3 years = 36 months)
BASE RATE = Dealer's Buy Rate (dealer can mark this up for profit)

NOTE: The manufacturer (captive) lease programs provided are for reference only. Base Rates may vary by region. Your dealer has the option of offering you a higher rate.

*Compare Lease and Loan Payments for Used BMW Models HERE*

Visit *Auto Lease Insider* for leasing info you won't find anywhere else!


----------



## AntRemo (Mar 30, 2010)

Any word on the 2011 3 series coupe lease rates?

Thanks


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

Hi Tarry, why not 2011s yet?


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

zibawala said:


> Hi Tarry, why not 2011s yet?


 This has been covered in other threads. The 2011's are running at base non-subsidized rates right now. Same as last month, nothing has changed - the programs run in 60 day cycles, so we won't see anything new for 2011's until May.


----------



## frantzy (Dec 26, 2006)

How about the 535i Gran Turismo?


----------



## AntRemo (Mar 30, 2010)

the J-Man said:


> This has been covered in other threads. The 2011's are running at base non-subsidized rates right now. Same as last month, nothing has changed - the programs run in 60 day cycles, so we won't see anything new for 2011's until May.


Thanks for the quick reply.

Would you be able to put a link to the current non-subsidized rates? Or post them here.

Also, any links to the credits for xDrive that i hear are available.

Much thanks...i'm looking to do a ED soon...if the numbers fit into my budget


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

AntRemo said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Would you be able to put a link to the current non-subsidized rates? Or post them here.
> 
> ...


 I only know the standard rates for the 3-series, which will be .00250 give or take depending on region. If you tell me what car you want, I can tell you the 2011 residual. 335 coupe is 58% - they are all about 2% lower than the 2010 numbers posted above. There is an $1840 AWD option credit on the 335 for 2011 vehicles sold by 4/30 and delivered by 6/30. $1305 credit on the RWD model for auto tranny.


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

the J-Man said:


> I only know the standard rates for the 3-series, which will be .00250 give or take depending on region. If you tell me what car you want, I can tell you the 2011 residual. 335 coupe is 58% - they are all about 2% lower than the 2010 numbers posted above. There is an $1840 AWD option credit on the 335 for 2011 vehicles sold by 4/30 and delivered by 6/30. $1305 credit on the RWD model for auto tranny.


So what you are saying is 2011 335i coupe residual is 2% lower than 2K


----------



## AntRemo (Mar 30, 2010)

Very cool...I feel like I'm finally making some good progress :thumbup:

I am looking at a

2011 *328i *OR *335i *xDrive Coupe
Transmission: 6 speed manual
Lease Term: 36 months
Miles/Year: 12k OR 15k 
European Delivery

I would submit the order this month and pick up in Munich sometime in July.

Taking the .00250 money factor and subtracting 7 MSDs*0.00007...resulting in a reduced money factor of .00201. Does this appear correct?

Are there any links to the $1840 AWD credit, I just want to be sure that it really does exist and whether or not i should expect dealers to automatically include it into the price they offer to me.

Lastly, I'm taking this info info along with the prices from the Wholesale Price sheets and plugging them into the www.ridewithg.com lease calculator. Do you know of any other lease calculators that may work better?

Thanks again for your help with this...really appreciate it! 

Ant


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

zibawala said:


> Hi Tarry, why not 2011s yet?


Working on them now. Hope to have them posted this evening.


----------



## AntRemo (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice! Thanks Tarry


----------



## LeaseCompare (Mar 3, 2005)

*2011 MODELS*

*2011 BMW 128i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 68% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 49% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 39% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 128i Convertible * 
24 Month ***8211; Residual 72% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 53% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 44% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 135i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 68% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 50% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 41% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 135i Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 70% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 52% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 44% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 65% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 46% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328xi Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 44% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 66% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 44% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328xi Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 44% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 46% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328i Wagon *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 54% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 42% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 328xi Wagon *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 54% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 42% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335i Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 41% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335xi Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 42% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335d Diesel Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 63% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 44% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335i Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 65% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 43% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335xi Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 64% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 42% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335i Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 65% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 45% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 335is Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 63% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 53% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 43% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW M3 Sedan *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 57% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 49% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 41% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW M3 Coupe *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 50% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 42% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW M3 Convertible *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 47% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 38% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 38% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750i xDrive*
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 39% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750i ActiveHybrid*
24 Month ***8211; Residual 53% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 43% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 27% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750Li *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 38% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750Li xDrive*
24 Month ***8211; Residual 62% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 55% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 39% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 30% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW 750Li ActiveHybrid*
24 Month ***8211; Residual 54% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 44% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Alpina B7*
24 Month ***8211; Residual 54% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 46% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 37% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 29% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Alpina B7 LWB*
24 Month ***8211; Residual 54% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 46% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 38% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 31% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive35i * 
24 Month ***8211; Residual 63% of MSRP ***8211; .00220 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 56% of MSRP ***8211; .00220 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 41% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive35i Premium * 
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00215 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00215 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 43% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive35i Sport Activity * 
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 44% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 36% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

* 2011 BMW X5 xDrive35d Diesel*
24 Month ***8211; Residual 61% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 54% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 43% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 xDrive50i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00195 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00195 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 40% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X5 M *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 52% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 40% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 33% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 xDrive35i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 26% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 xDrive50i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 67% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 27% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 ActiveHybrid *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 52% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 44% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW X6 M *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 59% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 52% of MSRP ***8211; .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 35% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 28% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Z4 sDrive30i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 60% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 54% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 34% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 25% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Z4 sDrive35i *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 52% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 23% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate

*2011 BMW Z4 sDrive35is *
24 Month ***8211; Residual 58% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
36 Month ***8211; Residual 52% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate 
48 Month ***8211; Residual 32% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate
60 Month ***8211; Residual 24% of MSRP ***8211; .00240 Base Rate


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for posting the 2011 info - very helpful!


----------



## SleepTight (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks Tarry. No word on F10 lease rates?


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

LeaseCompare said:


> Working on them now. Hope to have them posted this evening.


man! every thing is rated as m3 lol. X5 has better MF/Residuals than 335i coupe damn it!:rofl:

Thanks a million man! No 335iS coupe either! What da hell.


----------



## AntRemo (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Tarry...

Rates are worse than what I was expecting...hmm...

Does anyone know if the AWD Credit of $1,840.00 applies to a 2011 328xi Coupe?


----------



## SleepTight (Oct 31, 2007)

AntRemo said:


> Thanks Tarry...
> 
> Rates are worse than what I was expecting...hmm...
> 
> Does anyone know if the AWD Credit of $1,840.00 applies to a 2011 328xi Coupe?


The X5 Residuals are very good.


----------



## mrdirosa (Jun 15, 2006)

Signing the lease for my ED next month - I'm hoping the MFs improve! 

-Michael


----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

You guys should also note that money factors vary based on credit.


----------



## outie (Nov 23, 2009)

Yay-Z said:


> You guys should also note that money factors vary based on credit.


Is the published rate based on best credit or worst?


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

best credit!


----------



## outie (Nov 23, 2009)

That's interesting, so what about the Super Elite tier of 0.00195 that 3aholic mentioned in this thread? http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=437930&highlight=00195


----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

erdoran said:


> best credit!


I do not know, but my rate was better than the published rate


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

i have never seen offered any thing better than published other than mark up, possibly, whatever u may be elite or god lol


----------



## arjuno (Feb 17, 2010)

The published rates are the standard rates (<740). If your FICO score is >740 you can get super elite credit rating lease rates which fall below the published rates. Hope that explains it. I was quoted a rate that is below the recently posted 2011 rates for a X5 35d (zero dealer mark-up and before any MSDs were applied). Conversely if your credit rating falls below the standard range, your lease buy rate can be higher than whats posted.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmmm.....my FICO is ~800 and I negotiated from the published rates! I had no idea that there are unpublished, better rates. Perhaps a CA could elaborate?


----------



## want_a_7 (Apr 4, 2006)

^^^
I think this is only when using standard not rates. Not the normal subvented rates.


----------



## Frzdrdhppy (Mar 17, 2007)

:thumbdwn:

Looks like BMW wants out of the leasing business. These MY2011 lease rates suck unless you're leasing an X5 or X6. MF of .00240 on 1 and 3 Series straight across the board! That equates to 5.76% no matter if it's a 2,3,4, or 5 year lease. Rediculous.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Frzdrdhppy said:


> :thumbdwn:
> 
> Looks like BMW wants out of the leasing business. These MY2011 lease rates suck unless you're leasing an X5 or X6. MF of .00240 on 1 and 3 Series straight across the board! That equates to 5.76% no matter if it's a 2,3,4, or 5 year lease. Rediculous.


So you do MSDs and get a .00049 reduction, for a MF of .00191, right? I don't feel like figuring out what that comes out to, but I'm sure it's more competitive. But yes, the residuals suck, but then I'm spoiled by my lease on my '08 with a nice 73% residual for 2 yrs!


----------



## catalyst6 (Jan 26, 2010)

erdoran said:


> So you do MSDs and get a .00049 reduction, for a MF of .00191, right? I don't feel like figuring out what that comes out to, but I'm sure it's more competitive. But yes, the residuals suck, but then I'm spoiled by my lease on my '08 with a nice 73% residual for 2 yrs!


Imagine what you could do if the MFs were lower


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

not any more, I take delivery on my '09 Z4 tomorrow--$39,995 brand new and & loaded! But yes, if the same lease terms were available now as there were in 2008 I probably would have hung tough for my loaded 2011 Z4 35--the thought of $850/mo lease payments, even with ED and a great price, made the deal on the '09 much sweeter.


----------



## Frzdrdhppy (Mar 17, 2007)

erdoran said:


> So you do MSDs and get a .00049 reduction, for a MF of .00191, right? I don't feel like figuring out what that comes out to, but I'm sure it's more competitive. But yes, the residuals suck, but then I'm spoiled by my lease on my '08 with a nice 73% residual for 2 yrs!


Glad your lease is nice, but IMHO anyone who lets BMW keep captive $3500 or so to get what is basically a 1.18% reduction is a fool. I can get a lot more for my money invested.
Unless BMW comes through with some OLP reduction for a 25+ years loyal BMW customer, I'll head on down the road. I love Bimmers and think they are great.... but not that great.


----------



## SleepTight (Oct 31, 2007)

There's a lot of complaining here about BMW factory lease rates and, while they are certainly higher than in previous years, what other manufacturer has better rates?

Audi's rates look awful:

http://www.leasecompare.com/auto_leasing_forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=3815

and Mercedes-Benz rates aren't anything to write home about either:

http://www.leasecompare.com/auto_leasing_forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=3813

The simple fact is that all of the auto manufacturer captive finance arms are having the same problems--tighter credit markets where they have to go and borrow the money before they loan it to you for the lease and more defaults from a very bad economy.

Posting that "BMW is going to lose my business," because their lease rates are high begs a simple question --"Where are you planning on taking your business to?


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

Frzdrdhppy said:


> Glad your lease is nice, but IMHO anyone who lets BMW keep captive $3500 or so to get what is basically a 1.18% reduction is a fool. I can get a lot more for my money invested.
> Unless BMW comes through with some OLP reduction for a 25+ years loyal BMW customer, I'll head on down the road. I love Bimmers and think they are great.... but not that great.


 The MSD program gets you about an 8% return on your money. Basically risk free. Like a CD. Show me a CD paying 8% these days. Most people DO sock away some money in risk free assets that pay next to nothing, so why not take advantage of the MSD program. It's a good program and makes perfect sense.


----------



## the J-Man (Jul 31, 2009)

So what I've concluded from this thread is that NOBODY knows how the hell the BMW money factors work anymore?

Money factors are now negotiable?
Money factors are now lower if you have supercharged high power supreme level elite tier credit?

WTF is going on?

I thought there used to be 1 rate for everybody above a 720-740+ and that was that.


----------



## Frzdrdhppy (Mar 17, 2007)

the J-Man said:


> The MSD program gets you about an 8% return on your money. Basically risk free. Like a CD. Show me a CD paying 8% these days. Most people DO sock away some money in risk free assets that pay next to nothing, so why not take advantage of the MSD program. It's a good program and makes perfect sense.


Please enlighten me as to the 8% return, maybe I'm math disadvantaged. A MF of .00240 equates to an APR of 5.76% (MF x 2400 = APR), and a MF of .00191 equates to 4.584% which is a difference of 1.18%. So as I see it, handing BMW seven times your monthly payment to get the full allowable reduction only gains you a return of 1.18% and I have several CD's that pay a heck of a lot better than 1.18%


----------



## Frzdrdhppy (Mar 17, 2007)

the J-Man said:


> So what I've concluded from this thread is that NOBODY knows how the hell the BMW money factors work anymore?
> 
> Money factors are now negotiable?
> Money factors are now lower if you have supercharged high power supreme level elite tier credit?
> ...


J-Man, I'm with you! There's all kinds of "scuttlebutt" going around about this and that discount, and the MF is this or that, and Spring credits of so much or Owner Loyalty discounts given. I guess what it comes down to is what can be worked out with your CA and Dealer. :dunno:


----------



## arjuno (Feb 17, 2010)

Frzdrdhppy, I know this will come off stronger than I intend it to but have you used a lease calculator or read about them (MSDs)? There is a stickied thread about MSDs that goes through the various benefits of utilizing them. Let me use a sample 2011 X5 50i to illustrate the above point that J-man noted.

MSRP 86,675
Cap Cost (Invoice+MACOetc+dealer profit+Acquisition Fee) 82,250
Residual 60% and MF .00195 (~4.68%) for a 36/15k lease and lets assume no taxes to keep this simple
Monthly payment is 1,122.07 with total cost of lease being 40,469.68

Now lets put max MSDs down so .00195-.00049=.00146 (~3.504%), the monthly payment then goes to 1036.15 with the total cost of lease being 37,376.44 which is a savings of 3093.24 (7.6%) over 36 months for putting down an extra 7,350 (1036.15 goes to 1050X7) in MSDs. Essentially that 1.18% difference in the lease rates nets you 7.6% savings in cash.

You can run these numbers yourself.


----------



## erdoran (Feb 29, 2008)

Jman, please let me know where you can get a better return on your CDs, we have some that are maturing and we'll gladly reinvest them there!


----------



## outie (Nov 23, 2009)

arjuno said:


> The published rates are the standard rates (<740). If your FICO score is >740 you can get super elite credit rating lease rates which fall below the published rates. Hope that explains it. I was quoted a rate that is below the recently posted 2011 rates for a X5 35d (zero dealer mark-up and before any MSDs were applied). Conversely if your credit rating falls below the standard range, your lease buy rate can be higher than whats posted.


So I guess if you have > 740, the 0.00240 becomes 0.00195? Is that right?


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

I have been quoted 0.0022 on 335iS coupe, while people are getting 0.00195 on 335iS convertibles! This sucks!

Hi Tarry,

Any word on 335iS Coupe MF yet?


----------



## arjuno (Feb 17, 2010)

Ouch!! If you don't mind me asking, is your credit good? And was your quote from dealer the buy rate? What model year?


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

arjuno said:


> Ouch!! If you don't mind me asking, is your credit good? And was your quote from dealer the buy rate? What model year?


yes indeed close to 760, for 2011 models


----------



## outie (Nov 23, 2009)

Would you think the MF for a 2011 M3 with >740 is also 0.00195 too?


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

outie said:


> Would you think the MF for a 2011 M3 with >740 is also 0.00195 too?


I hope so! just insist!


----------



## travel4B (Dec 1, 2005)

Just checked my FICO. It's 809 so I don't think I'm being dinged for bad credit! So are the numbers on here from leasecompare wrong? I've never read of regional variation on BMWFS' buy rate before.


----------



## arjuno (Feb 17, 2010)

I know that for the 35d, LeaseCompare has different numbers than what people were being quoted by the dealers. These numbers (.0025) were posted in various threads early on when the initial batch of 35ds were being ordered before Tarry posted the 2011 set. 

I suggest you make calls outside of your local area to verify this, and also ask for the lower MF because of your credit score and see how they respond. You can also call Will Shaw from Nick Alexander BMW in LA to verify the 35d buy rate with your credit score.


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

Western region region rates can't be accessed by eastern region dealers and vice versa. The only time I see lease compare posted rates to be accurate is on sales support rates. Never saw standard rates match up.


----------



## travel4B (Dec 1, 2005)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> Western region region rates can't be accessed by eastern region dealers and vice versa. The only time I see lease compare posted rates to be accurate is on sales support rates. Never saw standard rates match up.


So the base rate for an X5 35d is in fact .00257 for the eastern region? And does a great FICO get me anything? The numbers seem very conflicting.


----------



## bmwgood (Apr 22, 2010)

*2011 740*

Tarry or any experts:

Do you know if the 2011 740i or 2011 740Li lease rates that are posted are the same as the 750?

Thanks.


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

zibawala said:


> I have been quoted 0.0022 on 335iS coupe, while people are getting 0.00195 on 335iS convertibles! This sucks!
> 
> Hi Tarry,
> 
> Any word on 335iS Coupe MF yet?


Any official lease numbers yet Tarry?


----------



## xerovelocity (Apr 23, 2010)

When can we expect the May 2010 numbers for both MY2010 and MY2011 . Thanks!


----------



## arjuno (Feb 17, 2010)

Probably tomm.


----------



## xerovelocity (Apr 23, 2010)

Residuals changed. MF changed. $2500 is gone I believe, but is in some other form? Cheaper than March/April or NOT. 

Can't tell. Do not have any numbers or the expertise 

I am waiting for an update in this sticky. 

Thanks!


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't think the lease money factors vary by region or credit score (either you're approved, or not, no upcharge). However, the dealer can mark up the MFs by a max of 0.0004 (another source of profit). That's why you're being quoted different figures from the published base rates. Just another item to negotiate.


----------

